# Article on defensive gun usage



## KenpoTex (Sep 7, 2005)

This is a good article, I'm sure most of us are already familiar with the facts but it's always good to review.  The main reason I posted this is because the author references several well-respected studies on the issue.
http://www.townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/le20050901.shtml


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks. I've read the NIJ's stats before. Definetly food for thought.


----------

